# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Два неудачника на выходе дают удачника

## Мозг

По просьбам трудящихся открываю тему ещё раз.

И так, суть такова. По ничем не проверенной гипотезе 2 неудачника, если займутся какой-то совместной деятельностью (в широком смысле слова, например работой, бизнесом), дают на выходе удачника.
Обоснование:
а) два удачника на выходе дают удачника (+ на + дает +)
б) удачник и неудачник на выходе дадут неудачника, т.к. неудачник обязательно все испортит (- на + дает -)
в) два неудачника на выходе дают удачника, т.к. их неудачливость взаимно компенсируется (- на - дает +)

Однако это ничем не подтверждённая гипотеза, хотел услышать реальные истории, может у кого-то есть живые примеры подобных историй.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Просьб не было. Как будут- открою старую тему. Закрытие объяснено в отдельной теме.
здесь

----------

